
Ask HN: How do you keep your mind sharp? - squiguy7
Since HN is a community of individuals who mostly like to keep learning, how do you maintain that discipline? After graduating a few years ago, I feel as if I forgot all of the math I studied and know it would be more difficult to learn it again. What are some of the best ways you have found that help you stay fresh?
======
dnh44
I don’t do much programming these days so I started working through the
problems on Project Euler.

[https://projecteuler.net](https://projecteuler.net)

~~~
oriel
Do you know of any resources that discusses the mathematics behind the
problems in depth? I've found a mishmash but nothing official or consistently
well reasoned/discussed.

